# Anubias Black Patches



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello Folks! Can you help me out with this stuff on my large Anubias leaves? This only shows up on leaves that are more than a few weeks old. It does not come off when I run my fingers across it. Its not thick or hairy, almost looking like black paint. What is it and how do I get rid of it? I wish the photo were clearer but its the best I can do.










Here's another example. I know that's GSA on the leaf in the center and I know what's causing that. Focus on the leaf on the left. This is the oldest leaf on the plant, and also the one with the most black.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Nobody?


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

I am no expert, however I have similar spots on my anubias (although less of it, and I'm not currently too worried.).

It appears to be called black spot algae.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=95439

Of course, I defer to any more experienced opinions, but that's what I've found in trying to figure out my issue.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

mattinmd said:


> I am no expert, however I have similar spots on my anubias (although less of it, and I'm not currently too worried.).
> 
> It appears to be called black spot algae.
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying! I'll check it out.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Last night I actually pulled a few of my anubias out of the tank, to tie them down to lava rocks, and took a good look at it.

Mine appear to be some kind of lesion on the leaf, that actually goes through to the backside of the leaf in several spots. It's not on the leaf, but through the leaf.

They also don't rub off the leaf with gentle finger-tip rubbing. In the tank they look like something growing on the leaf, but out of it they just look like spots of the leaf that have darkened.


I'm beginning to think mine are really a deficiency, probably phosphorous, and not algae at all.

Anubias with phosphorus deficiency:
http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=319

Anubias with potassium deficiency:
http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=592


Since I had them out I gave them a few minute dip in water with a 5x dose of glut, but I doubt that will do much.

I'm planning on a W/C tonight, and I'll dose up my P a bit more (I dose it pretty lean) and see what happens.


----------

